

Key US-EU trade pact under threat after more NSA spying allegations - Lightning
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/30/nsa-spying-europe-claims-us-eu-trade

======
e3pi
"...allegations that Washington bugged key EU offices and intercepted
phonecalls and emails from top officials."

"... – went well beyond previous revelations of electronic spying said to be
focused on identifying suspected terrorists, extremists and organised
criminals."

...and there it is: `the smoking gun', or, `the US is a card cheat'.

NSA's mission is now to `asymmetrically' tilt or cheat the `efficient
market(1)' by an invisible (surgical latex gloved) hand.

(1) the efficient-market hypothesis (EMH), asserts that financial markets are
"informationally efficient", every player has access to the same information.
In consequence of this, one cannot consistently achieve returns in excess of
average market returns on a risk-adjusted basis, given the information
available at the time the investment is made.

